
New magnet technology looks like MAGIC: “Programmable Polymagnets” - rbobby
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IANBoybVApQ
======
agumonkey
I remember seeing another similar polarization control last year, but I don't
think it was the same company. Can't recall the name though.. arrg.

------
stuaxo
Where can I skip to to see amazing polymagnet action ? Am in a room where
people are watching telly so can only watch without sound.

------
ChuckMcM
Ok, the latching magnet is pretty cool. I definitely want some cabinets with
those as latches.

------
bigtones
Wow, that is a very informative and amazing use of 3d printing technology.

------
mkstowegnv
This is fun and informative, but as someone who also played with magnets as a
child and adult, alternating poles on one surface is nothing new - most
rubberized magnetic strips have created stronger "bonds" using this trick for
at least 40 years.

